# The john wick: Chapter 2 kill counter | 2017 [hd]



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2017)

*THE JOHN WICK: CHAPTER 2 KILL COUNTER | 2017 [HD]*

https://youtu.be/ve28YRpi0WU


----------



## macedog24 (Jun 20, 2017)

This is awesome!! A great movie

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bad ass movie for sure. Dude killed everyone lol

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## solidassears (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Bad ass movie for sure. Dude killed everyone lol
> 
> granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com



But did he get his BOSS 429 back?


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jun 21, 2017)

solidassears said:


> But did he get his BOSS 429 back?


I don't want to give out the spoiler alert lol. Let's just say it wasn't the same as when it was taken 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## solidassears (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> I don't want to give out the spoiler alert lol. Let's just say it wasn't the same as when it was taken
> 
> granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com



I just hated that such a rare car would get screwed up; I hope they didn't destroy it.


----------

